

New C# based CQRS Tutorial available - tndata
http://www.infoq.com/news/2013/05/cqrs-tutorial-csharp

======
NicoJuicy
Currently using unitofwork with the repository pattern in my ddd-application.

What's the main difference with CQRS?

